# Smoking a Turkey for Lunch Meat



## Savannahsmoker (Mar 17, 2012)

My lovely bride said we only had one vac bag of smoke turkey left for sandwiches and to smoke some more.

Sweetie made up this brine:
1 cup kosher salt 
1/2 cup light brown sugar 
1 gallon vegetable stock 
1 tablespoon black peppercorns 
1/2 tablespoon allspice berries 
1/2 tablespoon candied ginger 
2 tablespoons of Tender Quick.
1 gallon iced water 

In the brine and in the fridge.






Twenty four hours later time to spatchcock the turkey.





Done





Back into the fridge to air dry.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Mar 17, 2012)

Pre warmed the pit and added a couple of Peterson Smoke Pucks cherry.





Put some EVOO and our Mohunken Bird Rub on the turkey and in it went
I started this spatchcock turkey skin side down on.  You can see a nice blue smoke coming off of the Peterson Smoke Pucks.





Here is a look at the nice smoke coming out from under the smoker cover with help from the pucks.  Hope the flavor will be there.





At 4 hours Rock's Stoker automatically ran the pit temp up to 375.





I double check the temp and it was close.





Finished and now to rest in foil and then into the fridge until tomorrow's slicing for lunch meat takes place.





Had to check to how moist and juicy it was and it sure was.




Lots of clear juice running and very moist.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2012)

When's lunch?


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 17, 2012)

Does someone have a tissue? I need to wipe this drool off my chin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2012)

>>>>tissue>>>>


----------



## Vanitas (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks  But after seeing the pictures again, I think I may need a few.


----------

